# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  С НОВЫМ ДОГОМ!!! сценарий корпоратива для  встречи 2018 года .

## elen-ka20

* "С НОВЫМ ДОГОМ!"*  

*АКЦИЯ "БОНУС В ПОДАРОК"* (в качестве бонуса НОВЫЕ моменты сентябрь 2017 года "Лети,моя девочка,лети" - снятие фаты, Финальная точка "Цвета счастья" : подача торта и подводка для запуска шаров , а также вариант  на ваш выбор .Детали ЛС.) 

*************************************************************************
*Отзывы о предыдущих сценариях можно найти  по ссылкам :*
"КОЗЫрно жить не запретишь" для 2015 г.  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138871
"Новый год по Дарвину" для 2016 г. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141015
"Время ПЕтьТУситьХохмить" для 2017 г. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141731

*************************************************************************

Добрый день, уважаемый коллега! Уже наступил октябрь, а значит время готовиться к НГ корпоративам и встречи 2018 года .Традиционно из года в год  пишу сценарий для этих мероприятий и этот год не стал исключением. Настало время анонсировать  выход сценария для 2018 года "С новым Догом!!"  


Так что же я хочу предложить в этом году? 
Добротный сценарий,рассчитанный на полный банкетный день, написанный "под колюч", то есть образно говоря сегодня взял -завтра пошёл отработал. 
Минимум реквизита ,максимум драйва, веселья и эмоций .

Этот сценарий включает :
- НОВЫЙ материал 2017 года ,но уже частично прошедший обкатку  и представленный на МК 

- как всегда подробно прописанный от А до Я текстовой документ ,который  включает стенд ап репризы, тосты,активации ,конкурсы ,игры, песенные и прочие игровые формы. Есть  несколько  тематических  моментов ,приуроченных к году собаки( и  таких не много) и по большей части универсальные фишки ,так как хочется чтобы вы смогли работать с полюбившимися моментами весь года) , а не несколько банкетов. 

-видео к игровым моментам: частично , как писала выше , он был уже представлен на МК , Остальная часть будет представлена после 10  ноября. Так  что в итоге вы приобретаете  не "теоретический" , а УЖЕ  проверенный на практике материал.

-музыкальное оформление 

-мультимедийные моменты и для тех,кто работает без проектора(ТВ ) даются вариант без использования мультимедии,то есть на любой вкус

****************************************************************************

ВСЕ,КОГО ИНТЕРЕСУЮТ СЦЕНАРИИ , ЖДУ В ЛИЧКЕ  : 
-ознакомиться со сцен.план 
-детали АКЦИЙ, 
-как его можно приобрести (в этом году в целях пресечения  тотального  слива  и распространению "пиратских"  копий ,будут новые правила покупки  )

СТОИМОСТЬ : 3500 РУБ. С 27 ноября цена поменяется.

----------

MalinkaOLYA (06.10.2017), sveta.miga (10.10.2017), Инна Уманская (08.10.2017), Светлая Лань (19.10.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (04.10.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Вот фото некоторых моментов с презентации этого сценария на МК 12 сентября .Это был первый показ ,но он не стал "комом" . Всё показанное зашло на УРА с первого раза!! будто бы это сотни раз обкатанные фишки. 
*

----------

sveta.miga (10.10.2017)

----------


## аньта

Добрый день,Леночка.Ура. Зашла даже не надеялась что уже есть сценарий .Только я не нашла стоимость.Ну и если можно мне сцен.план.На следующей неделе встреча,чтобы знать о чём говорить .

----------

elen-ka20 (07.10.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20



----------


## Alexnn

Добрый день, Елена. Как всегда в октябре хочется приобрести у Вас сценарий Нового года. Сообщите, пожалуйста, сколько, как и на каких условиях. С уважением, Алексей.

----------

elen-ka20 (13.10.2017)

----------


## Натусина

Здравствуйте, Елена! ... тот же вопрос?)) Как приобрести сценарий с "НОВЫМ ДОГОМ"?

----------

elen-ka20 (13.10.2017)

----------


## postrel

> Остальная часть будет представлена после 10 ноября.


Если приобретать сейчас, эта часть будет доступна позже? И входит ли в эту сумму?

----------

elen-ka20 (13.10.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

*postrel*, 
*Натусина*, 
*Alexnn*, Спасибо за интерес к  материалу,уважаемые коллеги! Все детали выслала ЛС,

* СЦЕНАРИЙ ГОТОВ!!! 

ВНИМАНИЕ!!! В этом году НОВЫЕ ПРАВИЛА ПОКУПКИ,которые не помешают  вам подготовиться,но сделают невозможным "пиратское " распространение сценария. 
*

Надеюсь на понимание!

----------

sveta.miga (13.10.2017)

----------


## аньта

Написала в ЛС и дублирую здесь: только что оплатила на карту Привата на карту Мартынов Ю. В. Очень жду вашу вкусняшку на почту (адрес выслала )
СПАСИБО!

----------

elen-ka20 (15.10.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Анечка,спасибо!!! Получила и всё отправила!!! Много заказов  и отлично их все отработать)

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена, доброго дня!! Про меня не забудьте, пожалуйста!! Я каждый год работаю с вашим сценарием  :Victory:  Готова сегодня все перечислить. Напишите, пожалуйста, реквизиты и сумму. Жду сообщения, заранее спасибо.

----------

elen-ka20 (17.10.2017)

----------


## аньта

Леночка,добрый вечер.Я прочла и даже изучила.Буду первой с отзывом. Ну что сказать..Сказать что мне понравилось-это ни чего не сказать .Очень здоровский сценарий.Не могу понять как можно писать сценарии каждый год и не просто писать,а всё лучше и лучше.Читала и смеялась на весь дом.
А теперь по существу.Отмечу что для меня очень важно ,что я не только отработаю новый год ,но и сразу же обновлю программу на весь 2018. "Собачки" - их действительно не много,а точнее в самый раз , но  они такие "милые" .Ла-лай - пою напеваю...прям заразилась .Юмор во время застолья, интерактивы- супер.Лёгкий  и понятный. Практическая каждая фраза-это  хохот на весь зал . Спасибо что беспокоитесь о таких,как я,кто работает без проектора и даны варианты на любые возможности и для проектора и тут же альтернатива без проектора.Очень понравилось что жанры разные,нет однообразия, а значит найду ключик ко всем гостям.  И по петь, и по угадывать и просто оторваться в танцевалках . "Баба" и "молодец" -  умора. Я уже ЭТО вижу. 
Так что я просто счастлива, что он МОЙ! Спасибо вам за труд .Вдохновения на будущие года,так как мои компании уже не представляют свой новый год без ваших сценариев.

----------

elen-ka20 (17.10.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Катя , добрый день. Как приятно что работаете и обращаетесь вновь

Анечка, низкий поклон за каждое написанное слово. Дорога ложка к обеду, так что отзыв ваш необходим как воздух тем, кто рассматривает по обретения и сценария. Суперский вам работать и НГ , и круглый год с этим  материалом

ВНимание!!!До 25октября я отпуске  и заходить на сайт буду утром и вечером. Отправка и т д . возможна, на все вопросы отвечу

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Леночка, добрый день . Можно узнать детали :сколько , какие конкурсы и тд. Завтра встреча с корпоративщиками хотят знать как и что. Надеюсь сегодня будите в нете и сможете ответить.
Хорошего отдыха вам. !!

----------


## Натусина

Леночка, доброго времени суток! Хочу написать отзыв о приобретенном сценарии. Приятная находка!!! Я знала, что сложно найти людей с похожим чувством юмора, и даже приобретая покупные материалы, всегда переживаю именно об этом, будет ли мне смешно и соответственно моим клиентам.. Леночка, спасибо огромное за ваше чувство юмора, за смысловые находки и, конечно, за интересные идейки!!! Представляю, какой это труд! Вы большая молодец!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (23.10.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Маша, добрый день. Отправила вам на почту., мне сейчас так удобнее.  Если пусто - пишите отправлю сюда. Или...Вот краткое описание :
 15 конкурсно-игровых моментов (застольные и подвижные) текст 40 страниц
Тосты связки , подводки , репризы и тд.
 Все моменты с проектором даны в 2-х вариантах :для проектора и без него. Кое где проектор можно заменить картинками. 
Музыка и видео (после 10 ноября практически на весь сценарий видео будет)
-большая часть конкурсной программы -универсальная. Легко и на Ура! пойдёт на свадьбах , юбилеях и тд. Уже проверено многими : Презентовала частично на МК в сентябре , так ведущие , которые были, уже проводили на других праздниках. Зашло ровно.

----------


## elen-ka20

ВНИМАНИЕ!!!! На возможность приобрести сценарий по цене 3000 остаётся буквально несколько дней!!!

----------


## Анжелик

Лена,добрый день! я сегодня успеваю приобрести ваш сценарий новогодний за 3 тыс рублей если переведу сегодня? и напомните реквизиты...спасибо большое...жду ответ

----------

elen-ka20 (27.10.2017)

----------


## Наргиз

Лена, мое сообщение на почте, скан чека тоже, удачи вам

----------

elen-ka20 (27.10.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Натусина*, Рада что сценарий понравился,НО.. главное что  наши "орбиты" совпали!Это ключевой момент!
Отлично отработать НГ и много отличной работы круглый год! 
*Анжелик*, ответила ЛС
*Наргиз*, СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ПОСТОЯНСТВО. Отправила на почту

----------


## elen-ka20

_Уважаемые коллеги! Ввиду моего отсутствия с 16- 26 и соответственно  невозможности во время отвечать , отправлять и тд.,продлеваю акцию ._

*
ДО 1 НОЯБРЯ СТОИМОСТЬ СЦЕНАРИЯ 3000 руб . С 1 НОЯБРЯ - 3500 .*

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Леночка, добрый день.Пришла с отзывами  и я.Не перестаю благодарить судьбу что вас нашла однажды. Этот сценарий как и предыдущие просто СУПЕР!!!  :Ok:  :Yahoo:  :Ok: 
Люблю ваши материалы за лёгкость ,тонкий современный  юмор(как сейчас говорят стёб)  и разноплановость,Разные формы игр и от этого такая программа точно не надоест в течении вечера. Но в отличии от прошлых новогодних  более универсальный сценарий , за что отдельное спасибо! А то так обидно когда отработал Новый год и отложил его в сторону. Я точно знаю что я буду работать с ним и после Нового года. И я уже вчера  кое что даже провела (спасибо что кинули мне аудиофайлик Сенегал  :Tender: ) .Ну что сказать мы плакали  :Taunt: . Такие подобрались "артисты" , что передать словами невозможно. Это теперь станет моей любимой фишкой для юбилея. Думаю и на свадьбе пройдёт не хуже.Хочу на выкупе попробовать.Как раз пора его обновить .И сама активашка -класс!! Тоже на ВСЕ праздники будет на ура.И переделывать не надо. 
В общем в который раз  СПАСИБО!! за ваш труд и пусть будет море новых идей для вашего творчества. 
Фанатка вашего творчества  Маша!  :Tender:

----------

elen-ka20 (29.10.2017)

----------


## Наргиз

Леночка! Творческого вдохновения вам на долгие годы! Спасибо большое! Все получила и вычитала! Согласна с коллегами, что сценарий можно использовать и далее в перспективе: 1. Спасибо за первые два тосты, просто, легко и для всех! 2. Здорово про огнедышащих гостей! 3. Внимание женщинам  +! 4. Смеялась над моментами с мужской и женской логикой, думаю это повеселит и публику - такой легкий конферанс всегда интересен! 5. Много анимации - и ее легко усвоить! 6. Ла-лай и сенегальцы заставят вновь повеселиться! Как всегда, 6:0 в вашу пользу! Почитаю еще, есть над чем подумать! Спасибо!!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (29.10.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

> ДО 1 НОЯБРЯ СТОИМОСТЬ СЦЕНАРИЯ 3000 руб . С 1 НОЯБРЯ - 3500 .


*ОСТАЛОСЬ 3 ДНЯ!!*


*КалинаМАЛИНА*, Маша,СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!! в первую очередь за "фанатку" )))))))))) за постоянство!!! Спасибо за отзыв.Они очень важны именно сейчас, а не после НГ. Спасибо!! Я бы сказала что  мы нашли друг друг,так как в нашем деле главное найти " своего"!!! 



> Это теперь станет моей любимой фишкой для юбилея.


верю!! у меня у самой с этой актвашкой получилась любовь с первой пробы. И на свадьбе уже опробовала  недавно. :Ok: 
Отлично отработать!!! все праздники!! 

*Наргиз*, Ирочка,низкий поклон за отзыв и опять же за доверие и постоянство!! 



> думаю это повеселит и публику - такой легкий конферанс всегда интересен!


Даже не сомневайся.По прошлому году могу сказать уверенно - оценят. Очень удобно с их помощью наладить "мосты" с первых минут и дальше уже легко работать! 
И в остальном- всё зайдёт.  
Отлично отработать корпоративы и много работы круглый год!

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена! Спасибо за очередной шедевр! Как всегда - легко, непренужденно, с юморком.. А главное: сценарий от А до Я, поминутный. Распечатал- и пошел работать. Ничего додумывать, переделывать под себя, видоизменять. Все в комплекте: репризы, отбивки, связующие переходы. В очередной раз СПАСИБО!!! много много раз!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (30.10.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Катюша, спасибо огромное!!! что нашла минутку отписаться!!! И отдельное БОЛЬШОЕ-ПРИ БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!! за постоянство!! 
Пусть будет много ярких и просто суперских праздников круглый год! И все чтоб проходили стабильно на УРА !!

----------


## elen-ka20

Уважаемые коллеги!!! ,сегодня последний день сценарий стоит 3000.Не упусти возможность приобрести его по акционной цене!! 



> ДО 1 НОЯБРЯ СТОИМОСТЬ СЦЕНАРИЯ 3000 руб . С 1 НОЯБРЯ - 3500 .

----------


## ikorzov

Елена,приветствую. Ваш можно сказать уже постоянный покупатель. Скиньте детали по сценарию этого года.Пожалуйста на почту,так как здесь не бываю.
ikorzov@list.ru
Буду ждать. Иван.

----------

elen-ka20 (31.10.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

*ikorzov*, Ваня,добрый день. Спасибо за постоянство!!!  Как и просил всё отправила на почту. Если ещё остались вопрос- спрашивай где удобно
С уважением.

----------


## Alena.ZS

Елена, добрый вечер!!! С большой радостью приобрела Ваш Новогодний сценарий и, когда прочитала, поняла, что не зря!!!!))) Подводки к каждому конкурсу, общение с гостями, музыкальное сопровождение, ВСЁ ПРОСТО СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!А главное, что всю программу можно запросто адаптировать под любое праздничное событие и разновозрастную аудиторию!!!! Отдельное спасибо за соблюдение современных модных тенденций!!!!! ВСЕМ РЕКОМЕНДУЮ!!!!! НЕ ПОЖАЛЕЕТЕ)))))

----------

elen-ka20 (01.11.2017)

----------


## Sunny-

Хочу поделиться своими впечатлениями!!! 
Это то, что я искала, 100% -ое попадание в яблочко!!!  Легко, мега-позитивно, оригинальный стендап 
Юмор на любой вкус!! А главное везде есть смысл и стиль !!
Практически все моменты можно использовать на любых других праздниках!!! Вместе с новогодним сценарием я одновременно приобрела много интересных фишек 
Активашек и игровых моментов которые забираю в работу !!! 
Лена большущие спасибо!!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (01.11.2017)

----------


## figaristka

Елена, доброй ночи! Я еще успею приобрести сценарий за 3 т.р., если оплачу сейчас?

----------

elen-ka20 (01.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Alena.ZS*, Спасибо большое!!!! Я очень рада что понравился сценарий!! Писая на одном дыхании и с улыбкой!!! 
Пусть все праздники пройдут на УРА!!!  И после  МК очень многие ведущие успешно работают с моментами из этого сценария на банкетах (отписывались много раз ,благодарили) Так что уверена не подведёт не только на корпоративах  
Спасибо ещё раз !!! БОЛЬШОЕ!!
*Sunny-*, Это вам ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! И за то ,что отписались!!! И за доверии!!! Будьте уверены не подведут .Все зайдут с первого банкета. Проверено уже   и не только мною

----------


## elen-ka20

*figaristka*, Добрый вечер.Отправила ! Будут вопросы - пишите!! 
 Отличных праздников. 
С уважением!

----------


## Модестовна

Еленочка,здравствуйте ,не проводила прежде предновогодние вечера,только свадьбы и юбилеи ,вот предложили, и вот такой полный сценарий очень ХОЧУ!! Как приобрести проживая в Каэахстане? система Колибри у вас действует?

----------

elen-ka20 (08.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

добрый день. Этот сценарий  на столько подробно прописан , что проблем не возникнет даже у человека далёкого от профессии ведущий. 
Казахстана и Украина есть только одна система расчёта - Международная система Вестерн Юнион.

----------


## Модестовна

Спасибо,Елена , какие то дополнительные ваши данные потребуются?

----------

elen-ka20 (09.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо вам. Всю инфу выслала ЛС. Если ещё есть вопросы- пишите)

----------


## Якоб

Добрый вечер, Елена! Хотела бы приобрести ваш сценарий. Вышлите пожалуйста ваши реквизиты. Сбербанк онлайн у вас не работает? С уважением Маргарита

----------

elen-ka20 (10.11.2017)

----------


## Масямася

Леночка, спасибо за сценарий! Он, как всегда, крут! Работаю с вашими материалами уже третий год, ни разу не пожалела! Весело, тонко, задорно!

----------

elen-ka20 (11.11.2017)

----------


## Якоб

Елена, добрый день! Отправила вам перевод за за НГ сценарий Яндекс Кошельком, жду ответ. С уважением, Маргарита

----------

elen-ka20 (11.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Масямася*, Мария,СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!! за  постоянство,И спасибо за то, что поделились впечатлением. Только что приехала с семинара ,где опробовала ещё некоторые моменты. Всё прошло отлично! Так что будьте уверены не подведёт .
Отлично отработать и супер праздников вам круглый год!!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Якоб*, Всё отправила в ЛС .Извините за задержку. Была на семинаре . И всё,кому не ответила во время - ответы в ЛС.

----------


## НаиалиБулгакова

Дорой ночи. Можно и мне план. Я у вас уже брала  сценарий, отлично отработала (почему и пришла опять) .Я так понимаю повторов там же не будет? И если можно на почту,так как тут практически не бываю . natBul75@yandex.ru .Спасибо.Жду.

----------


## Karinohka

Здравствуйте Елена!Хотела бы тоже приобрести ваш сценарий, т.к.прочитала что он  подойдет и для не профессионалов

----------


## Якоб

Елена,спасибо, сценарий получила! Начала знакомиться, читать, просматривать видео. На днях, я обязательно напишу свой полноценный отзыв, но уже и сейчас я готова вам сказать, что вами проделана огромнейшая работа, достойная громких аплодисментов! Спасибо!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (11.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Якоб*, СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!! что оценили мою работу. Рада что вам по вкусу мой стиль. Отлично вам отработать! И отличной работы круглый год!

----------


## НаиалиБулгакова

Доброй ночи. Пришла сказать вам "спасибо" за ваш труд и творчество . Пока читала - насмеялась вся моя семья. Ваш стёбный стиль однозначно понравиться всем гостям. Легко, без обидных слов и прочего .Игры,конкурсы- читаю и вижу как это будет. Сенегальская ёлочка- умора не передать.До слёз.Хочу попробовать быстрее. Зимние забавы- отличная игра  для корпоратива .И гороскоп, и  музей, и по Павлову, и  тд и тп .Так  я перечислять могу каждый момент сценария потому что мне понравились ВСЕ! Не могу понять как вам это удаётся.И хочу присоединиться к отдельному спасибо за универсальность.Это очень удобно .
Вдохновения вам и дальше радовать нас своим творчеством .

----------

elen-ka20 (12.11.2017)

----------


## Karinohka

А я тоже теперь жду с нетерпением свой экземпляр

----------


## elen-ka20

*НаиалиБулгакова*, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО !!! Несказанно рада что и в этом году всё написанное пришлось по вкусу. Пусть работа будет в удовольствие и ваши гости оценят ваше мастерство . 

ЗЫ. И ещё. ...как всё же радостно ,что почти все сообщения начинаются со слов .Значит то что я пишу  не пылится.



> Я у вас уже брала сценарий, отлично отработала (почему и пришла опять)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Karinohka*, Всё отправила ЛС! Отлично отработать!

----------


## IrinaF

Лена, предложенный Вами сценарий "С Новым Догом", судя по сценарному плану будет ярким, наполненным, как все Ваши программы, с большим количеством конкурсных и развлекательных моментов, и что особенно радует, что этот сценарий будет и универсальным, и так же будет содержать тематические моменты. Лена, у вас всегда интересные тосты и подводки к конкурсам, и хоть в сценарном плане они не прописываются, опираясь на ваши предыдущие работы, уверена "С Новым Догом" будет интересен и с этой точки зрения! Лена, всегда рада с Вами сотрудничать.  
Спасибо! Буду рада работать по Вашему, Лена, сценарию "С Новым Догом"!

----------

elen-ka20 (14.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Ира,спасибо  большое и в первую очередь за то,что работаете с моим материалом! И за написанное ! Взаимно! Всегда готова к сотрудничеству! 
Отличных праздников!!

----------


## Alexnn

Хочу сказать свои несколько слов. Вот уже не первый год, я работаю по материалу, подготовленному нашей дорогой Еленой. И всегда это было 100% попадание!!! Спасибо вам большое за Ваш труд, юмор, интеллект, изобретательность и такт!!!! Новогодний сценарий 2018  - это больше чем сценарий!!! В нем есть все, что нужно для проведения блестящего праздника, который запомнится всем гостям надолго!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ ЕЩЕ МНОГО МНОГО РАЗ!!! Ваш преданный поклонник!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (17.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо огромное!!! Такие слова приятные в мой адерс. Рада нашему сотрудничеству!!!И отлельноое спасио за 



> Ваш преданный поклонник!!!


Отлично отработать НГ праздники!!!

----------


## ikorzov

Добрый день, уважаемая Елена. Как и ожидал всё на высшем уровне: весело, стёбно, легко ,без повтора, интересные идеи  и классная их реализации. Универсален.Уверенно беру в работу целиком ,что очень облегчило подготовку .Это идеальный вариант для новогодних банкетов. Вы большая  молодец!!!Спасибо за вашу работу! 
Видео отправьте ,пожалуйста, на  почту 
С уважением.

----------

elen-ka20 (21.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ,Иван!! 



> Как и ожидал всё на высшем уровне


я рада что оправдала доверие и ожидания. Отличных праздников!

----------


## elen-ka20

*УВАЖАЕМЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ!!!! Те , кто уже приобрёл сценарий. В пятницу- субботу получаю видео с показа и начинаю рассылку . Следите за почтой .*

----------


## Якоб

Добрый день, Елена, добрый день коллеги! Прочла уже не первый раз от корки, до корки весь сценарий. Вчера получила недостающий муз. и видео материал, и пазл сложился полностью! Что оч. меня порадовало,так это - универсальность сценария! И возможность работать с материалом, как тебе удобно и применить его, где считаешь нужным. Каждый блок, активашка, анимашка или игровой момент - это полноценная вещь, которую можно использовать на разных мероприятиях. А это обновляет сценарии, пополняет их, делая их более яркими! 
Оч. много тостов, подводок (о женщинах, мужчинах)- это тоже дает возможность использовать их в работе. Одним словом, я оч. довольна! Елена, спасибо вам,  мой следующий визит в вашу кладовую, за свадебными вкусностями! Больших вам успехов!

----------

elen-ka20 (26.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!! За отзыв! Спасибо что обратились за материалом именно мне и рада что вас не подвела.

Вот ещё парочка по этому сценарию

----------


## Vestochka

*elen-ka20*, Елена, добрый день! Очень интересна Ваша Новогодняя программа. Благодарю Вас за Ваш труд! Скажите, по какой цене её можно сейчас приобрести.

----------


## elen-ka20

*Vestochka*Спасибо! Всё получила! Информацию выслала ЛС. Будут вопросы- пишите.
Отличных праздников!

----------


## Кнопик

Леночка,добрый день. Можно узнать детали по сценарию. И стоимость на сегодня . Думала работать на прошлогоднему, так как он универсальный на все 100 и проверенный  , но не получается. Завтра иду на встречу к прошлогодним клиентам. Просят рассказать что и как. Надеюсь возьму заказ по вашему сценарию.

----------

elen-ka20 (01.12.2017), Окрыленная (30.11.2017)

----------


## Vestochka

Леночка, огромная Благодарность Вам за "Птицу счастья"!!! сценарий действительно универсальный, много моментов, которые буду использовать в течении года! И бонусы - тоже приятная изюминка))) :Ok:  :Oj:

----------


## elen-ka20

*Vestochka*, Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!!!! Да..вот уже второй год стараюсь писать так,чтобы можно было не только НГ работать,но и обновить программу свадебно-юбилейную. А то как-то не практично. 
Пусть все НГ праздники пройдут на УРА! И работается круглый год легко и в удовольствие.  

*Кнопик*, отправила! Если что не ясно - спрашивайте. И продуктивной встречи - чтоб договорились!

----------


## Tamadushiaya-Katrina

Здравствуйте. Можно мне поподробнее узнать о сценарии и стоимость. Заранее спасибо.

----------

elen-ka20 (02.12.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Все детали отправила в ЛС. Будут ещё вопросы- спрашивайте.
С уважением)

----------


## Кнопик

Леночка,добрый день. Наверное буду брать . Не вижу куда перечислять деньги. И можно мне на почту выслать реквизиты bainarova@yandex.ru

----------

elen-ka20 (04.12.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Отправила реквизиты на почту.

Не пишу в теме,так как счёт может поменяться  и ваша оплата уйти в неизвестном направлении. Поэтому перед оплатой 
*УТОЧНЯЙТЕ СЧЁТ !* 
СПАСИБО!

----------

Кнопик (06.12.2017)

----------


## Кнопик

Леночка ,добрый день! Написала на почту и дублирую здесь . Оплатила с карты *4458  ещё вчера . Не смогла отписаться вчера. Мне на почту вышлите ,пожалуйста.

----------

elen-ka20 (06.12.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Ура!!! Нашлась хозяйка перевода. Да ..есть такой . СПАСИБО!! за доверие. Смотрите почту .
Отличный праздников круглый год.
С уважением )

----------


## elen-ka20

Уважаемые покупатели данного сценария .!! Всем разослала обещанный  мною   материал("полную"  версию). Вроде бы ни кого не забыла. Если же кто-то так и не получил   материал  , не успел скачать и тд -  напишите ,пожалуйста. Вышлю незамедлительно.
Спасибо за сотрудничество и суперских НГ банкетов.

----------


## Кнопик

Леночка ,день добрый ! А он и правда добрый после вчерашнего юбилея. До сих пор на эмоциях и не без помощи вашего "ДОГА!"  .
Уже далеко не первый раз была у них и как же ваш сценарий оказался кстати. Если бы знала что можно не только нг с ним работать,  раньше бы его взяла. Так что отдельное спасибо за универсальность и прописанные подводводочки к другим праздникам .Даже не пришлось ни чего до додумывать. Всё есть! 
Отчитываюсь: опробовала ВАУ -Сенегал (до слёз  просто) ,забавы  ,мечты  и истину .На УРА!  Уверена, что все корпораты  пройдут также. Сценарий БОМБА. 
 Ещё очень понравились "собачки Павлова " - здорово .Женская ,мужская логика  :Taunt:  Да всё очень и очень . И ещё хорошо что мало реквизита. Верёвку хочу купить .Очень с ней смешно. Вчера палкой обошлась,но понимаю что это не то  
Спасибо вам за труд и ваши идеи А ещё за то,что можно с ним не только блестяще новогодники  ,но и весь год работать .Очень удобно что есть видео .Сразу всё ясно становиться.
В общем  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## gala.gendel2012

Елена отправила сегодня деньги за сценарий С НОВЫМ ДОГОМ, Информация вся в личке. Вам переслала. Жду с нетерпением

----------

elen-ka20 (10.12.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

*gala.gendel2012*, СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!! Всё отправила !! Лёгких ,  ярких банкетов и отличной работы круглый год!
С уважением

----------


## Татьяна - Сумы

Леночка, добрый день. Очень хочу ваш сценарий. Завтра один день отработать и 14 первый корпоратив. Немного неожиданно но хочу выступить на все 100_ это мои коллеги.  Куда скидывать денежки. Проэктор есть!!!

----------


## КартинкаИр

Леночка!!! Огромное спасибо за твой талант и профессионализм. Вот и стартовали новогодние корпоративы и я не перестану тебя благодарить за твой талант и проделанную работу в написании это шедевра. Все зашло на отлично. И лирика и движ все есть.... на любую публику в зале. Отрывались по полной. И пели и танцевали, а сколько азарта вызвала Олимпиада  :Yahoo:  Завтра и на свадьбе я включу некоторые элементы в свою программу, так как много чего есть в сценарии, что легко адаптируется и на свадьбы и на юбилеи. Так держать. И ждем новых программ и мастер классов  :Ok:

----------

elen-ka20 (14.12.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

> Все зашло на отлично. И лирика и движ все есть.... на любую публику в зале.


Иришка,СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!что поделилась результатом. Это первый отзыв о сценарии,который был опробован на корпоративе!  Я рада что ты что всё прошло отлично!! Это лучшая оценка материалу! И прежед всего твоя заслуга! 
зы. И спасибо что приезжаешь на мои МК - :Tender:  Жду в марте с нетерпением встречи! 

Пусть все праздники проходят всегда  так:



> Отрывались по полной.

----------


## yrievna12

*elen-ka20*, Леночка, здравствуйте! Скажите сколько стоит ваш сценарий с новым догом?

----------

elen-ka20 (15.12.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Всю  информацию о сценарии отправила в ЛС. Будут ещё вопросы- пишите .

----------


## Безрукова Юлия

Доброго времени суток, подскажите цену сценария на НГ). Заранее спасибо)

----------

elen-ka20 (16.12.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Юля,добрый день. Все детали по сценарию смотрите в ЛС. Если ещё есть вопрос- спрашивайте. 
С уважением .

----------


## Юля иванова

Елена, хочу приобрести сценарий. Проектор есть. Как узнать детали покупки?

----------

elen-ka20 (19.12.2017)

----------


## веселый праздник

сколько стоит сценарий?

----------

elen-ka20 (19.12.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Всю инфу - и стоимость, и сцен.план, и пример написания - с ЛС.
Будут ещё опросы- пишите. 
С уважением

----------


## Irisska

> Юля,добрый день. Все детали по сценарию смотрите в ЛС. Если ещё есть вопрос- спрашивайте. 
> С уважением .


Добрый день. Сколько стоит сценарий? Хотелось бы приобрести

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Все детали выслала вам.И если есть ещё вопросы- пишите.Понимаю что разница во времени большая,но думаю спишемся .

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Добрый день. Вот по горячим следам пришла с отчётом .Два корпоратива уже прошли и   просто как ни когда -НА УРА!!Хлопали в финале, благодарили,визитки просто размели . И это всё благодаря вашему сценарию. В детали вдаваться не буду ,скажу так: ни  одной скучной фразы, ни одного вялого конкурса. 100% позитива, смеха и  радости.И у меня ,и главное у клиентов.Спасибо!спасибо!!!! спасибо!!! огромное  :Tender: !!!! 
С наступающим и пусть вам по больше приходит классных идей .

----------

elen-ka20 (24.12.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Очень рада и БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБИЩЕЕЕЕЕ, что нашли в это горячие время возможность написать!! Пусть все пройдёт так и не иначе! 
ЗЫ. Если вдруг будут (или уже есть_ фото- буду мего благодарна если поделитесь в темке со мной  ))

----------

КалинаМАЛИНА (25.12.2017)

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Спасибо ещё раз вам.Не сложно писать ,когда эмоции распирают. И у вас пусть все праздники на УРА! в чём уверена. 
А вот на счёт фото - не приглашают "фотика" у нас. А сама я даже телефон не беру ,потому как фотать некогда и потерять боюсь. Так что наверное не получится Но если всё же кто кинет  по теме- поделюсь с радость!

----------


## elen-ka20

> А вот на счёт фото - не приглашают "фотика" у нас.


Верю.У нас та же история,что и понятно... Иногда на начало зовут , для фото зоны.Эх...Ну да ладно. Это не важно. Важно чтоб работалось и нам в удовольствие ,и гостям на радость,Чего вам и желаю !

----------


## elen-ka20

Год подходит к концу.И я благодарю всех ,кто приобрёл сценарий  .Благодарю за доверие. Благодарю за отзывы. И желаю отработать корпоративы НА УРА!! А с этим сценарием уже проверено.Так и будет!! 
 И в этом году у меня была возможность не только предложить сценарий в Бутике ин-ку,но и выступить с ними,а потом презентовать сценарий участникам осенних МК .И вот   ОТЗЫВЫ С *Facebook*  тех,кто не  только получил сценарий ,но и был,видел ,участвовал , а сейчас и работает с материалом со сценария "С НОВЫМ ДОГОМ!"

----------

Кoshka-мр-р (29.12.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Ещё добавляю отзывы из той же серии*

----------

Кoshka-мр-р (29.12.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20



----------

Кoshka-мр-р (29.12.2017)

----------


## MalinkaOLYA

И с Урала отзыв сюда же!!! :Aga: 
Ленчик наконец то на свежую голову спешу поблагодарить тебя!!!
Ну реально БОМБА же!!! 
Столь материала умотаться, весь год работай!!! Сенегал... :Yahoo:  Что творилось!!! А экстрасенсы... Ржали потом весь вечер, С чумачечей и Чумагом Серегой (массов больше центнера, но очень старался на одном из корпоратов!!! как они руками работали.... Вы бы видели!!!)
Баттл лай лай! Что тут говорить, проработано от и до. Немного отсебятины добавила и зашло просто самый кайф, пок ане могли танцевать, и есть и пить уже, а душа требовала, самое то было!!!
Лена спасибо за твой труд, кропотливый. Разумеется каждый ведущий возьмет для себя именно СВОЕ ( то что искренне посчитает подходящим себе) и адаптирует под себя, А такого много. как раз на разные компании. Наша таможня и федеральная грузовая встретили Нового Дога на невероятном позитиве!!!  Да и прошлогодние фишечки до сих пор включаю и буду включать, если они классные так чего людей лишать удовольствия !))) :Girl Blum2: 
Творческого успеха и желания делится с нами! ))) Не перестаю желать. Спасибо за подсказки и советы! Частица Мартыновой и на Урале))) Ура Ура АВАВ!!! (мы кстати так и пролаяли, созвучно короткому УРА! чего я так непонимала) Лайкнули и отпустили)  :Taunt:

----------


## elen-ka20

Вот спасибо за отзыв!!! Так приятно ,что нашлась минутка отписаться!!! Рада что оценила не только ты,но и твои гости и НГ удался. Ава-Ава- уже стало кодовым словом 2018 . Надеюсь на "авали" себе всего хорошего и по больше! За пожелание отдельная благодарность. Взаимно!!! 
А от этих слов вообще душа поёт 



> Частица Мартыновой и на Урале))


 :Tender:  :Oj:  :Smile3:

----------


## аньта

Добрый день, Леночка! я может ни туда пишу.Извините . Не ругайте. А будет в этом году Новогодник? и когда ждать если будет ?

----------

elen-ka20 (30.09.2018)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Конечно будет .В ближайшие 2-3- дня открою тему. И первые дни как всегда по акционной цене. Так что зайдите на форум в средине недели. Спасибо за постоянство!

----------

